# Port of Go-OO (Go Openoffice)?



## captobvious (Sep 2, 2010)

I was searching the ports and couldn't find this version of open office ( http://go-oo.org/ ). Would I have to compile this myself from source? Thanks in advance.

-CaptObvious


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 2, 2010)

yes, if it's not ported, then you have to fetch it, patch it if necessary and compile yourself
If you managed to do this, then you can submit pr for new port

P.S.
This will probably be very difficult


----------

